# [RISORSE] Una raccolta dei topic per xorg

## fedeliallalinea

Visto che ogni tanto la gente chiede se ne vale la pena o se sia difficile mettere xorg ho pensato di raccogliere i topic (come gia' proposto qua) piu' interessanti passati nel nostro forum. Sperando che ha qualcuno possa servire. 

 Le guide

La guida ufficiale

La guida trovata in Tips & Tricks

 xorg e 3D

Switch opengl

ati-drivers e xorg

 Fonts

Path fonts

True Type

Font

Sempre fonts

[Mini-HOWTO] X.org & font

 Block [B     ] e dipendenze

Block B

Dipendenze (xterm)

Dipendenze e Block

 FAQ

FAQ 1

FAQ 2 (use X)

FAQ 3

FAQ 4

Se avete topic da segnalare, o qualsiasi altra critica, fatemi sapere.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Grande!

Sei davvero provvidenziale!

Avevo giusto deciso di mettere Xorg e mi apprestavo alla solita ricerca ma questo semplifica la mia vita

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Avevo giusto deciso di mettere Xorg e mi apprestavo alla solita ricerca ma questo semplifica la mia vita

 

Sono contento che possa servire a qualcuno... non garantisco che siano tutti i topic riguardanti a xorg.

----------

## shev

Aggiunto nella lista dei topic utili  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Aggiunto nella lista dei topic utili 

 

Avevo pensato la stessa cosa per i topic riguardanti a problemi con ppc. Che ne pensi?

----------

## solka

Appena ho un po' di tempo (leggi: dopo l'8, fine della scuola  :Wink:  ), vedo di scrivere un mini-mini-howto su come ho risolto il tedioso problema dei font, sperando che possa servire  :Smile: 

----------

## iDarbert

Che onore! C'è anche il mio topic!!

Peccato che poi ho scoperto che X.org non centra niente e l'ho rimesso.

Il problema sta nel fatto che Helvetica e compagni sono degli alias che non riesco a modificare   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Avevo pensato la stessa cosa per i topic riguardanti a problemi con ppc. Che ne pensi?

 

Ma già c'è il topic o è da creare? In ogni caso può starci benissimo  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ma già c'è il topic o è da creare? In ogni caso può starci benissimo 

 

No non esiste creerei una raccolta dei topic al riguardo.

----------

## richard77

xorg guida ufficiale c'e' in italiano

lo so perche' l'ho tradotta io!  :Smile: 

Cmq non mi pare molto utile per passare da XFree a Xorg

(btw io l'ho provato, ma non andava l'estensione XVideo)

Ciao,

federico

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *richard77 wrote:*   

> lo so perche' l'ho tradotta io! 

 

Dammi il link che lo metto.

 *richard77 wrote:*   

> Cmq non mi pare molto utile per passare da XFree a Xorg

 

Calcola che se xfree non cambia licenza non troverai piu' aggiornamenti per gentoo. E poi io trovo che xorg ha gia' migliorato alcune cosettine in particolare ha messo tutti i fonts in /usr/share/fonts (che trovo piu' ordinato che prima).

----------

